# Looking for Lebanese food recipes.



## Ceralia (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all.

I am new here and looking for some basic / classic Lebanese recipes to add to my collection.

Thanks,

Ceralia


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

Buonasera Ceralia,

Several months ago during January and Fenruary 2012, I had placed some recipes for:

1) babaghanuj ( eggplant & tahine )
2) hummus ( chickpea & tahine )

*** in the Ethnic Section along with numerous Greek recipes as well ... 

Is there a specific recipe that you are looking for ?

Welcome Aboard to D.C. 
Kind regards and have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao, Margaux Cintrano


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome Ceralia.

If anyone has a TNT (tried 'n true) recipe for shish taouk and/or schwarma, I would love to have it.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

In the "Mediterranean Diet Cookbook" (Jenkins), there is a wonderful Lebanese garlic sauce recipe. Also, Jeff Smith (Frugal Gourmet), was of Lebanese decent. He had a series of books on Immigrant cooking, which included Lebanese recipes.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> In the "Mediterranean Diet Cookbook" (Jenkins), there is a wonderful Lebanese garlic sauce recipe. Also, Jeff Smith (Frugal Gourmet), was of Lebanese decent. He had a series of books on Immigrant cooking, which included Lebanese recipes.



Yes, Jeff Smith had quite a few recipes from his Lebanese roots. some are in his first (I think) cookbook "The Frugal Gourmet". I make his stuffed grape leaves often; we love them.

As for Shwarma, I think that there are as many recipes out there as there are Lebanese cooks. I make one that I got from DC's ethnic cooking section.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mediterranean Lebanese Recipe Websites*

 Buonasera, 

Here are a couple of above average Lebanese and Mediterranean recipes online to assist you ... 

1) www.lebaneserecipes.com/chickenshawarma 

2) www.food.com/shish-tao 

3) www.lebaneserecipes.com 

4) www.food.com 

5) www.mamaslebanesekitchen.com  ( this has some fine recipes )

6) www.ifood.tv/recipes 

Also, I have a book called The Eastern Mediterranean, which focuses on Meze, small dishes similar to Tapas and / or Appetisers ... 

Have a nice evening.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If anyone has a TNT (tried 'n true) recipe for shish taouk and/or schwarma, I would love to have it.



What she said!!
Me too!


----------



## Ceralia (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses!  I will check out those websites posted!


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Ceralia,
> 
> Several months ago during January and Fenruary 2012, I had placed some recipes for:
> 
> ...



Where is "the Ethnic Section"?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Kitchen Barbarian,

Look in: More Foods, and arrow down to Ethnic and then, open and do a search.

Kind regards and welcome to D.C. 

Margi.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmm, ok, that just brings you back to this forum.  Sorry, I thought there was a recipe section or something where these could be easily found.

After a LOT of mucking about with the search utility, I finally came up with these:

*Babaganouj*

*Hummus*

Are these the right ones?  The only thing is, the one for hummus doesn't give ANY quantities...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Kitchen,

I believe so, however, if you put my name, Margi Cintrano in the Search and check Threads, all my threads should come on your screen; and you can look for the Babaghnuj and the Hummus and the Tzatziki, even though it is Greek, the Lebanese also use Yogurt Cucumber Dip. 

I had also published a recipe on Falafel which originated in Egypt. 

Enjoy, and let me know if you have located. 

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> Hmmm, ok, that just brings you back to this forum.  Sorry, I thought there was a recipe section or something where these could be easily found.
> 
> After a LOT of mucking about with the search utility, I finally came up with these:
> 
> ...


Hummus is, IMO, a taste thing.

I usually use dry beans, cook those, skin those. I think a can has 15 oz. in it. 

So--
2 cans garbanzo beans(I'm guessing that would be about 4 cups)
1/4 c bean juice
garlic (I usually use 4-6 cloves, but it is to taste)
1/4-1/2 c olive oil
1/2 c freshly squeezed lemon juice (when using toasted walnuts, I use lime juice--ditto when using hot peppers)
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
2-3 T tahini - to taste

Put every thing in an FP or blender and blend to reach the consistency you like. 

I often add toasted walnuts, black olives, etc. For me, it is a "taste" thing. 

This link might give you exact measurements:

The 9 Best Hummus Recipes (and homemade ezekiel chips) | Amy Layne Paradigm Blog


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Kitchen Barbarian,

Yes, you have my two recipes ... Using canned beans verses dry and soaked overnight creates a different flavor profile ... It is worth the time to prepare the Chickpeas for the Hummus from dry beans, and one can have leftover beans for a gorgeous Spanish sausage bean stew ... The eggplant, which is the principle ingredient of Babaghanuj, could be a bit laborious, however, worthwhile to the palate! 

Enjoy,
Margi.


----------



## Siegal (Aug 22, 2012)

I love this blog 

http://www.tasteofbeirut.com/

I'm dyyyying to make the cheese kunafa but I'm on a diet.....sigh....

If you make it please describe it in detail so I can enjoy it vicariously


----------

